
Painting a better life through side SaaS hustles - sergiomattei
https://getmakerlog.com/stories/micah-iverson-founder-and-ceo-of-retrospect
======
wisemanwillhear
Interesting to hear another story of someone finding space in a crowded market
segment.

> I was working for a company a couple of years ago and we needed a tool to do
> retrospectives and the existing solutions we found were not designed well
> and didn’t work all that great, not to mention the bigger solutions costing
> a lot of money to use for a relatively small need that we had. I set out to
> build a simple, affordable solution that looked good too.

...

> Retrospect has come a long way since the initial launch about two years ago,
> we have provided more permissions, more functionality, and improved the
> experience. The future has a lot of potential for new features and growth.

More features and more integration... Seem like most products work towards
becoming the next complex, do-everything software, only to be replaced by yet
another "simple" solution without the endless bells and whistles. They both
have their place, but sometimes it's hard to find a simple software solution
whose owners don't aspire to be the next big complicated solution. Perhaps I'm
reading too much into interview...

~~~
krazier
Hey, this is Micah the creator of Retrospect.

I 100% agree one "bloat" risk of adding more and more functionality. We have
been very careful not to build anything that is complex or clutters the
experience. One potential area that we need to do better on is the "team"
experience though. Right now every user is siloed into their own area, with
the tool being so "company" focused it makes sense to bring some company based
features. (Shared/Bookmarked Boards, Grouping, Manage Users, etc.) With that
said, we may not either, it might not make sense bloat wise.

We have no interest in trying to "beat" our competitors (Trello essentially)
or match all their features, we simply want to compliment other tools that
people use.

Thanks for the feedback! Micah

